# Evergreen State APBTC weight pull/conformation



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am very excited about this. I emailed Cheryl Caragan of Caragan Kennels who is also the president of the Evergreen state APBT Club and got permission to photograph at the show. She was particularly excited about having someone photograph the weight pull. So I look forward to attending that in mid July and sharing my photographs from that. I also plan on meeting with Cheryl and talking to her about her dogs and the possibility of getting one from her in the future.

:roll:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

awsome! I've seen her dogs, I'm not a big fan of reds but she has some awsome looking dogs! Share some photos!


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

wheres this at? do we have a link for it or anything


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's in Washington state (aka Evergreen state). It's July 12/13 (not 100% on the details, she emailed me a flyer but my computer didn't have the program to open it).

The link for the ESAPBTC is:

http://www.itsmysite.com/cgi-bin/itsmy/go.exe?page=2&domain=1&webdir=esapbtc


----------

